# My first build



## Smoky Jordan (2/12/15)

Morning everyone

Last night I built (unassisted) my first coil on my ST Mini RBA V1.
It turned out quite enjoyable and feel stoaked I actually did it. I was always a stock coil kind of guy but now I can at least mix it up with my different tanks.

28 ga twisted kanthal 4 wraps 2.5 mm ID reading at 0.57 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Well done @Smoky Jordan !
Looks good
How does she vape?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/12/15)

Silver said:


> Well done @Smoky Jordan !
> Looks good
> How does she vape?


Thanks@Silver... must say the vape really suprised me. good flavour and nice clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (2/12/15)

Well done @Smoky Jordan 
Seems like just yesterday that i did my 1st coil build. My wife gets super pissed when i rebuild coils and rewick as i tend to take my time on my subox mini and my RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Epic stuff brother

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Last night I built (unassisted) my first coil on my ST Mini RBA V1.
> It turned out quite enjoyable and feel stoaked I actually did it. I was always a stock coil kind of guy but now I can at least mix it up with my different tanks.
> ...


very very nice congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/12/15)

JacoV said:


> Well done @Smoky Jordan
> Seems like just yesterday that i did my 1st coil build. My wife gets super pissed when i rebuild coils and rewick as i tend to take my time on my subox mini and my RDA.


@JacoV funny you say that, my wife also got a little peeved with me because I wasn't really talking to her while I was building she got up kissed me and went to bed... hope she was well rested haha

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

